# Elderberry wine - problem?



## Graham (Sep 17, 2012)

I am trying Elderberry wine this year after many years of making regular kits. On the primary fermentation everything went well and I moved the wine off the must and into a secondary fermentation - regular carboy. It seems to be clearing as it should, but there is a lime-green film forming on the top of the wine. I am wondering if this si something I should try to stir in (to see if it will sink with the rest of the must) or leave it and assume it will gradually disappear with subsequent rackings. Any help will be most appreciated.

As an aside I also started a second run from the same must and am wondering if there would be any reason NOT to combine the 2 batches at some point in the future


----------



## Arne (Sep 17, 2012)

The ol dreaded green slime. It comes with the territory when you make elderberry. It is also hard to get off. Most say vegetable oil wiped on it will help take it away. It is not going to be a lot of fun to remove from the carboy, but with a bit of willpower it can be done. Wipe it out with the oil and wash with warm soapy water. 

You can blend the two batches if you like. I would try a bench test on the blending to see how you like it. The seconds I made came out much lighter, actually I kinda liked it better. Course I have figured out I really do not like the taste of elderberry and the second is not as strong. The bench test mentioned above is just adding small amounts to see how you like it. Then if you want to you can do the carboys or part of them. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Sep 17, 2012)

As Arne says, you got the green goo, but dont worry, cleans easily even in a carboy. I just filled my greened carboy with hot water and soda ash almost up to the point the green stuff is, then just poured some vegetable oil in to fill the neck of the carboy, will leave that for a few days since I am busy, when I get back to it I will just dump it out and wipe out the neck with a dishsoapy cloth and rinse everything in hot water. I congradulate you on choosing elderberry for your first step out of kits, be patient and enjoy it. Also we have a website with some more elder tips on it for fun that people on this and other lists have helped us collect. 

Crackedcork


----------



## saramc (Sep 18, 2012)

You can lay some plastic film, think Saran Wrap, across the top of the wine and the green goo will adhere to the plastic. Only fresh elderberries will do this (personally have not experienced with concentrate or dry).
Moving forward, you can also line your primary with a food grade can liner and all green goo will adhere to the liner when time to rack/transfer.

Cleanup is a breeze if you use vegetable oil and some plain dishwashing soap liquid. That is the proven tried and true clean up technique.


----------



## wineon4 (Oct 23, 2012)

I made an Elderberry this year and I found that if you remove the berries from the stem then wash in hot water the "Green Goo" is not as bad. I did have a small amount in my primary but not in the carboy. Vegetable oil removed it very easy.


----------



## Julie (Oct 23, 2012)

I make a seconds from my elderberry and add 6 cans of Welch's white grape concentrate to the second batch, gives if a boost in flavor and body. 

My last batch I added cherry juice instead of the white grape, I'm thinking I like this one better.


----------



## intoxicating (Oct 29, 2012)

My Mexican Plum wine had a dreaded yellow goo. by the time I had chapitalized it up to 17 percent and filtered it before bottling it all came out. Got a silver medal from Winemaker's Magazine. Do not dread the goo.


----------



## Neofite (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi everyone. New to wine making as of this summer. 
Working with fresh elderberries we usually make syrup from. 
We have some of this so called green goo in our primary. 
If I symphonic off from below it to a new, clean primary, will this resolve the issue? 
Or is the goo a death sentence for the wine?

Thanks for any and all advice.


----------



## cmason1957 (Aug 28, 2020)

Thre green go had never caused me any problems when I have made elderberry wine. Just a messed too clean hip, use vegetable oil to remove it, then clean the oil with an oxiclean type cleaner, at least that is what I do.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Aug 28, 2020)

Last year’s batch had goo in the primary and to a lesser extent with secondary. After racking out of that it seemed stable, and I have not noticed any in bottles as they come back.


Neofite said:


> If I syphon off from below it to a new, clean primary, will this resolve the issue?
> Or is the goo a death sentence for the wine.


My favorite cleaner is PAM kitchen spray since it combines oil and an emulsifier.


----------



## Renegade.Rich (Aug 28, 2020)

When making wines I sometimes get surface growth when the fermentation has stopped. I presume it is a surface mould or yeast? Probably oxygen dependent Any views? 
Anyway I have generally dealt with it by racking and sulphiting. Seems to resolve it.


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 28, 2020)

yup cleans easy off glass, plastic not as bad as you think, i make some every now and then, pam works good, since i'm lucky enough to have a sink in my wine room, i took a adapter for a portable washing machine i pulled the aireator screwed the adapter on then screwed a marine grade water hose on, put a on/off valve then screwed a cone onto the valve , that way i have hot water under a pressure jet, that cleans out ferment barrels an carboys.
Dawg


----------

